# Chinese Ethereum miners are now widely using RTX 3000 laptops



## P4-630 (Feb 6, 2021)

As the title says.























						微博国际版
					






					weibointl.api.weibo.com
				






			https://www.bilibili.com/video/BV1UU4y1s7tg/


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Feb 6, 2021)

dig that window fan !   

#ghettomods!


----------



## FireFox (Feb 6, 2021)

DeathtoGnomes said:


> dig that window fan !


Hope for a big storm and then we'll see


----------



## Final_Fighter (Feb 6, 2021)

atleast there will be cheap laptops in 3 years with decent specs......


----------



## FireFox (Feb 6, 2021)

Final_Fighter said:


> atleast there will be cheap laptops in 3 years with decent specs......


Those used for mining?


----------



## Metroid (Feb 6, 2021)

Final_Fighter said:


> atleast there will be cheap laptops in 3 years with decent specs......


yeah because this nonsense will soon end and then will be plenty of gpus to choose from with 50% cheaper than msrp.


----------



## trickson (Feb 6, 2021)

So now maybe video cards and price with come back to normal?
Laptops prices and availability will now be the issue as China takes over yet another thing!


----------



## FireFox (Feb 6, 2021)

trickson said:


> So now maybe video cards and price with come back to normal?


I dont think so, if now they are taking over Laptops means that they are suffering GPU shortage too?


----------



## Rahnak (Feb 6, 2021)

Oh, ffs. Thanks a lot, NVIDIA.


----------



## trickson (Feb 6, 2021)

Knoxx29 said:


> I dont think so, if now they are taking over Laptops means that they are suffering GPU shortage too?


No not when you are the Cause of it. they just found another way to suck the life out of the thing the world loves once again. 
Mark my words Laptops are the next thing to go bust! They did the video card industry now on to laptops. LOL.


----------



## FireFox (Feb 6, 2021)

I bet if they were enough GPUs out there they wouldn't be buying Laptops.


----------



## r9 (Feb 6, 2021)

Metroid said:


> yeah because this nonsense will soon end and then will be plenty of gpus to choose from with 50% cheaper than msrp.


It's a bubble like the last time, there is nothing supporting this up rise in price. Somebody dumped a lot of money to get the price to go up and got the ball rolling eventually he'll will bail out and take his profit which will cause the price to soar overnight and then everybody else goes into panic mode and dumps all crypto back the market.  When crypto price goes to 5-10% of the current value mining won't cover the electric bill so we'll definitely get some cheap hardware on the market.


----------



## trickson (Feb 6, 2021)

r9 said:


> It's a bubble like the last time, there is nothing supporting this up rise in price. Somebody dumped a lot of money to get the price to go up and got the ball rolling eventually he'll will bail out and take his profit which will cause the price to soar overnight and then everybody else goes into panic mode and dumps all crypto back the market.  When crypto price goes to 5-10% of the current value mining won't cover the electric bill so we'll definitely get some cheap hardware on the market.


seems like we have been waiting 10 years now ( surely ever since the mining issue) still no end in site video cards still out of reach in price and availability , Soon to be Laptops now! China once again?


----------



## ThrashZone (Feb 6, 2021)

Hi,
Must be power thieves otherwise there's no money left over.


----------



## hat (Feb 6, 2021)

I'm actually kinda surprised. I can (almost) buy two 3080s at scalper prices for the price of one laptop. And surely the desktop variant is going to have higher performance than the mobile variant, and easier to cool, and you can shove a bunch of cards in one system with desktop parts... not so much with a laptop...

This really makes no sense unless laptop supply is plentiful and desktop supply is zero.


----------



## trickson (Feb 6, 2021)

hat said:


> I'm actually kinda surprised. I can (almost) buy two 3080s at scalper prices for the price of one laptop. And surely the desktop variant is going to have higher performance than the mobile variant, and easier to cool, and you can shove a bunch of cards in one system with desktop parts... not so much with a laptop...
> 
> This really makes no sense unless laptop supply is plentiful and desktop supply is zero.


Or (Like always) it's just another way China has stuck it to the world and users of Tech. 
I really do not think China cares at all about the out come or cost If the ends Justify the means. In other words if China can do it and it hurts EVERYONE they WILL DO IT!


----------



## Vya Domus (Feb 6, 2021)

Final_Fighter said:


> atleast there will be cheap laptops in 3 years with decent specs......



Imagine buying a laptop used several years for mining, it will be a literal heaping pile of crap. I mean some of these are terrible from day one.


----------



## r9 (Feb 6, 2021)

Vya Domus said:


> Imagine buying a laptop used several years for mining, it will be a literal heaping pile of crap. I mean some of these are terrible from day one.


It all depends how it's been used. 
I was mining with 20 cards last time around, with power limit and proper fan curve and room cooling the cards didn't go above 55C.
Those cards are in better shape that a card used for gaming being OC to no end stuck in a case running at 80C then stop gaming going down to 50C then back up in temp like a million times that puts waaaay more stress on the cards then mining.


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Feb 6, 2021)

trickson said:


> seems like we have been waiting 10 years now ( surely ever since the mining issue) still no end in site video cards still out of reach in price and availability , Soon to be Laptops now! China once again?



The last "pop" was what, three years ago now?  I got my RX 470 mining edition card in Nov '18 for US$110 at a time when "regular" RX 470s were going for over $150 (IIRC; I can't find any good historical pricing data).  In hindsight, that would've been the time to buy in.  If sold today, the return would've been 10X.


----------



## Vya Domus (Feb 6, 2021)

r9 said:


> It all depends how it's been used.
> I was mining with 20 cards last time around, with power limit and proper fan curve and room cooling the cards didn't go above 55C.
> Those cards are in better shape that a card used for gaming being OC to no end stuck in a case running at 80C then stop gaming going down to 50C then back up in temp like a million times that puts waaaay more stress on the cards then mining.


Oh, a miner explaining to us that it's all fine and there are no problems. Shocking.

You are simply wrong though, the temperature of the GPU die itself is completely irrelevant as silicon chips rarely die anyway due to heat. The components on the board however are rated for a certain amount of hours, even if these cards aren't stressed that much the simple fact that they have to run 24/7 massively affects their lifespan.


----------



## trickson (Feb 6, 2021)

Vya Domus said:


> Imagine buying a laptop used several years for mining, it will be a literal heaping pile of crap. I mean some of these are terrible from day one.


And coming from China no less!
But you can bet your ass they would polish that turd rebrand it and resell it to Americans!


----------



## Metroid (Feb 6, 2021)

r9 said:


> It's a bubble like the last time, there is nothing supporting this up rise in price. Somebody dumped a lot of money to get the price to go up and got the ball rolling eventually he'll will bail out and take his profit which will cause the price to soar overnight and then everybody else goes into panic mode and dumps all crypto back the market.  When crypto price goes to 5-10% of the current value mining won't cover the electric bill so we'll definitely get some cheap hardware on the market.


Exactly.


----------



## trickson (Feb 6, 2021)

Vya Domus said:


> " massively affects their lifespan."


Exactly.
Don't buy a used laptop from China is all I can say.


----------



## P4-630 (Feb 6, 2021)

trickson said:


> Exactly.
> Don't buy a used laptop from China is all I can say.



Unfortunately there are always some people who buy it anyway if the price is "to good"....


----------



## Devon68 (Feb 6, 2021)

For god sake this mining thing is getting annoying. Like you can make money that way. You have to invest a lot and get it back little by little. The first 6-12 month with no real profit. What is even the point. I personally dont see myself getting into this or any other cryptocurrency thing ever.


----------



## r9 (Feb 6, 2021)

Devon68 said:


> For god sake this mining thing is getting annoying. Like you can make money that way. You have to invest a lot and get it back little by little. The first 6-12 month with no real profit. What is even the point. I personally dont see myself getting into this or any other cryptocurrency thing ever.


You can make some money especially if you get the cards at normal price. 
Personally I didn't feel like mining again even though had all hardware sitting around instead I sold it.
Sold 8 570/580 8gb for $1200 just last week which with the current prices I could have made that money in only month and a half of mining and keep the cards but I didn't feel like doing that again.
It's just I don't see the crypto prices staying up for too long. 
And I don't expect the miners in china to sell their hardware more like the enthusiastic chaps like me who got the gold fever and who will sell the moment Eth prices go down.
Another thing that's keeping the profitability up is the GPU shortage it's keeping the difficulty of going up.


----------



## FireFox (Feb 6, 2021)

Maybe in a year or two there will be a bunch of 3080/3090 and some others Cards + Laptops on Ebay coming from China


----------



## P4-630 (Feb 6, 2021)

Knoxx29 said:


> Maybe in a year or two there will be a bunch of 3080/3090



You mean one of these miners


----------



## FireFox (Feb 6, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> You mean one of these miners
> 
> View attachment 187328


No one else to blame that our beloved Manufacturer Nvidia


----------



## Divide Overflow (Feb 6, 2021)

Get an early look at next year's New Egg hot deals.  
Bricked laptop BIOSes will be the all the rage soon.


----------



## trickson (Feb 6, 2021)

Devon68 said:


> For god sake this mining thing is getting annoying. Like you can make money that way. You have to invest a lot and get it back little by little. The first 6-12 month with no real profit. What is even the point. I personally dont see myself getting into this or any other cryptocurrency thing ever.


Right?
And with All this talk about being "Green" I find it hardly green to run mining rig's A.O.C. Should hear about this!

All you So called "Green activists" that have any Mining rig should be ASHAMED! Shame on all YOU Green new Deal assholes for running mining rigs that eat up environmental energy! 
You people all make me sick! Green new deal is a way to make green cash!



Divide Overflow said:


> Get an early look at next year's New Egg hot deals.
> Bricked laptop BIOSes will be the all the rage soon.


LMFAO!


----------



## Taz100420 (Feb 6, 2021)

Man... Wished I could get a few more of these at that price I got it for in 2019 lol... Paid for itself in a month and a half. Only one I have and use it for mining when I'm not gaming. Laptop mining.... lol...


----------



## trickson (Feb 6, 2021)

Taz100420 said:


> Man... Wished I could get a few more of these at that price I got it for in 2019 lol... Paid for itself in a month and a half. Only one I have and use it for mining when I'm not gaming. Laptop mining.... lol...
> 
> 
> View attachment 187329


If it paid for it's self then why is it not paying still?


----------



## yotano211 (Feb 6, 2021)

trickson said:


> Exactly.
> Don't buy a used laptop from China is all I can say.


I used to buy computer parts from Chinese recycling places. I would get very good deals for some pretty good parts.  I don't doubt lots of these mining laptops would make it to these recyclers so that people can resell them.


----------



## Chomiq (Feb 6, 2021)

Dont build a pc until April
					

Well you can always buy laptop, right? https://www.notebookcheck.net/Crypto-miners-could-target-laptops-next-Nvidia-s-mobile-RTX-3060-Max-P-GPU-is-actually-fast-enough-for-ETH-mining.517042.0.html Wrong!




					www.techpowerup.com
				



So much for "can't see people using laptops for mining"


----------



## Caring1 (Feb 7, 2021)

trickson said:


> And coming from China no less!
> But you can bet your ass they would polish that turd rebrand it and resell it to Americans!


FFS pull your racist head in.


----------



## freeagent (Feb 7, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> You mean one of these miners
> 
> View attachment 187328


As much as that annoys me its still pretty impressive.

It would be even more impressive if I had one of my own from a store.


----------



## 300BaudBob (Feb 7, 2021)

Ok I'm inventing a quantum computer that will kill off all these mining rigs.  It will solve the equations in seconds that now take days .
What's that you say? Quantum proof crypto equations?  The hyper-quantum M5 unit will destroy those!


----------



## evernessince (Feb 7, 2021)

Vya Domus said:


> Imagine buying a laptop used several years for mining, it will be a literal heaping pile of crap. I mean some of these are terrible from day one.



I hope these guys get hit with a ton of RMAs.  None of these companies could give two craps about actual customers being able to buy laptops or PC parts.



Devon68 said:


> For god sake this mining thing is getting annoying. Like you can make money that way. You have to invest a lot and get it back little by little. The first 6-12 month with no real profit. What is even the point. I personally dont see myself getting into this or any other cryptocurrency thing ever.



GPU mining is annoying yes.  That said blockchain is likely the way forward for online transactions.  Just as an example, bitcoin lightning is instant and the fees are typically 3-8 pennies.  Meanwhile Visa and mastercard charge 3.29% to 0.30 cents.  They also get to decide what can and can't be sold.  It's one thing to block transactions that are illegal (which is fine and of course, even bitcoin does this).  It's another to play morality police and tell people what can and can't be sold because you don't believe it should be.

There are already services like strike that allow you to use your bank and pay people bitcoin by using your fiat money.  No need to have a bitcoin wallet or buy bitcoin.  It's called a subatomic swap.  In essence bitcoin is just the network verifying the transaction.


----------



## trog100 (Feb 7, 2021)

i had never thought of using laptops for mining  but if its viable all it means is a shortage  of laptops as well as gpus.. 

just bear in mind miners dont have any magical way of obtaining hardware they are in the same position as gamers.. 

trog


----------



## Rahnak (Feb 7, 2021)

Tehran Faces Power Outages Due To Massive Crypto Mining Operations Consuming Up To 450 Megawatts, That Much Power Can Power A City Of 100K People
					

Tehran faces power outages after crypto mining farms use up to 450 megawatts which is enough to power a city of 100,000 people.




					wccftech.com
				




Blockchain is pretty cool tech but I swear cryptomining is one of the stupidest things invented in recent years.


----------



## hat (Feb 7, 2021)

trog100 said:


> i had never thought of using laptops for mining  but if its viable all it means is a shortage  of laptops as well as gpus..
> 
> just bear in mind miners dont have any magical way of obtaining hardware they are in the same position as gamers..
> 
> trog


Apparently, miners can get bulk shipments before they ever hit store shelves.


----------



## droopyRO (Feb 7, 2021)

Rahnak said:


> Tehran Faces Power Outages Due To Massive Crypto Mining Operations Consuming Up To 450 Megawatts, That Much Power Can Power A City Of 100K People
> 
> 
> Tehran faces power outages after crypto mining farms use up to 450 megawatts which is enough to power a city of 100,000 people.
> ...


Meanwhile we will get new taxes to "stop" CO2 emissions. Where is Greta when you need her ?


----------



## Vya Domus (Feb 7, 2021)

All I want to know is whether or not Nvidia will get away again with lying about crypto revenue.

You can bet your ass that at the next quarterly reports  they'll have record "gaming revenue" growth.


----------



## Chomiq (Feb 7, 2021)

Rahnak said:


> Tehran Faces Power Outages Due To Massive Crypto Mining Operations Consuming Up To 450 Megawatts, That Much Power Can Power A City Of 100K People
> 
> 
> Tehran faces power outages after crypto mining farms use up to 450 megawatts which is enough to power a city of 100,000 people.
> ...


I guess it's finally time to invade Iran.


----------



## trog100 (Feb 7, 2021)

hat said:


> Apparently, miners can get bulk shipments before they ever hit store shelves.



it would be interesting to see how the supply chain works up at the front end.. i would guess he who comes up with a big enough chunk of money gets first dibs.. 

large scale miners wont be hampered by an overly cheap (fake) rrp thats for sure.. 

trog



Chomiq said:


> I guess it's finally time to invade Iran.



thats why they need nuclear power.. to get rich on bitcoin mining.. he he he

there i some irony at work here.. the US uses the dollar as a weapon.. the likes of iran say f-ck the dollar and go crypto..  

trog


----------



## P4-630 (Feb 10, 2021)

What RTX3000 shortage?....

Don't forget to watch the video below...

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1359169998938324999


----------



## ccnati (Feb 19, 2021)

hat said:


> I'm actually kinda surprised. I can (almost) buy two 3080s at scalper prices for the price of one laptop. And surely the desktop variant is going to have higher performance than the mobile variant, and easier to cool, and you can shove a bunch of cards in one system with desktop parts... not so much with a laptop...
> 
> This really makes no sense unless laptop supply is plentiful and desktop supply is zero.


There are many cheap laptop brand in China. The laptop brand in first and second photo is Hasee, the initial price of the cheapest model with RTX3060 is about 900 usd (1 usd= 6.5 Chinese Yen), of course this price rise to over 1000 usd soon after they find they can mine ETH at maximum 49MH/S with these laptops , but it is still a good choice, for the price of cryptocurrency is rising.


----------



## Devon68 (Feb 19, 2021)

ccnati said:


> There are many cheap laptop brand in China. The laptop brand in first and second photo is Hasee, the initial price of the cheapest model with RTX3060 is about 900 usd (1 usd= 6.5 Chinese Yen), of course this price rise to over 1000 usd soon after they find they can mine ETH at maximum 49MH/S with these laptops , but it is still a good choice, for the price of cryptocurrency is rising.


I wonder will nvidia nerf the mobile 3060 cards too. Imagine going from 49MH/S to 24-25MH/S. Even thou I sure they will find a workaround this issue. It seems it's a bad time to be a gamer right now, unless you are into older or less demanding titles. Also I wonder if nvidia did the driver nerf on the 3060 will it do the same for the other cards.


----------



## Hardcore Games (Mar 7, 2021)

no real surprise to me


----------

